# temporary residency



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

Hi , been to Albufeira camera and (NIF) tax office today, As a UK citizen i got my Tax number using my UK address but when i went to get my 5 years residency at the camera they told me i have to wait for 90 days to apply for this, is this correct information? as my police report will be out of date from the UK as i got it a week be four i came to Portugal, and if i want to change my address to my portugal address on my (NIF) tax number i have to have a representative who lives hear, is this correct? And My partner who is not from a European union country where does she get her permission to live in Portugal the camera or the SEF ? If she has to wait more than 90 days to apply for her 5 years residency her police report will be out of date as well? thanks hope someone can help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't need a Police report as a EU citizen, the regs say you must register within 30 days of 3 months *but there is nothing to stop you registering earlier* except Albufeira Camara maybe

As a *EU Citizen you no longer reguire a Fiscal Representative* providing you live within EU/EAA if you don't have a contract of some type then you go to Financas and remove representative and have your Portuguese address entered and if you stay is permanent you should be entered as a Resident not Non Resident, if you do have a contract then it should be canceled then above.

Your partners Residence would only be handled by SEF, Camara's are only authorized to register EU Citizens

Re your partner then* 1st you need Registered Residence* then you both go to SEF and and apply for reunification of family afraid T&C keep altering at the moment but providing you can prove partnership it's a formality rather than an issue.


----------



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

*residence*

Hi Canoeman, Yes i agree with what you are saying But if they are telling me at the camera and the tax office i need a representative, what can i do? They both said if i want to use a Portuguese address i need a representative? The problem for me is My partners police report is only valid for 90 days? So if i have to wait for 90 days to get my residency then apply for hers after this there will be more problems? As i telephoned the SEF and they told me i need to get residency first then apply for my partners residency after this? thanks again for your help.


canoeman said:


> You don't need a Police report as a EU citizen, the regs say you must register within 30 days of 3 months *but there is nothing to stop you registering earlier* except Albufeira Camara maybe
> 
> As a *EU Citizen you no longer reguire a Fiscal Representative* providing you live within EU/EAA if you don't have a contract of some type then you go to Financas and remove representative and have your Portuguese address entered and if you stay is permanent you should be entered as a Resident not Non Resident, if you do have a contract then it should be canceled then above.
> 
> ...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Both are totally wrong
These are EU rules on Registering Residence which Portugal fully adhere too afraid these anomalies are local officials interpreting rules in their own way wrongly, Ive highligted the two bits that concern you
EU – residence rights, EU nationals working in another EU country - Your Europe

"Registration

During the first 3 months of your stay in your new country, you* cannot* be required to register (to obtain a document confirming your right to stay) *but can do so if you wish*.

After 3 months in your new country, you may be required to register with the relevant authority (often the town hall or local police station)."

Same with Tax Office the Tax Law was changed at least 2 years ago suggest you insist they ring Lisbon to get corrected, I know Albufeira Financas are aware of changes as I helped someone do exactly the same last year at same offices with zero problem and they are Non Resident apartment owners.

It's a matter of being firm but polite


----------



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

Hi canoeman, thanks again, i thought that too, another question where do i go to register to get on the portugese NHS after i get my temporary residence ? i wont need a S1 form from the UK as i am only S1 is this correct? thanks again.


canoeman said:


> Both are totally wrong
> These are EU rules on Registering Residence which Portugal fully adhere too afraid these anomalies are local officials interpreting rules in their own way wrongly, Ive highligted the two bits that concern you
> EU – residence rights, EU nationals working in another EU country - Your Europe
> 
> ...


----------



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

Hi canoeman, thanks again, i thought that too, another question where do i go to register to get on the portugese NHS after i get my temporary residence ? i wont need a S1 form from the UK as i am only 51 is this correct? thanks again.


canoeman said:


> Both are totally wrong
> These are EU rules on Registering Residence which Portugal fully adhere too afraid these anomalies are local officials interpreting rules in their own way wrongly, Ive highligted the two bits that concern you
> EU – residence rights, EU nationals working in another EU country - Your Europe
> 
> ...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The correct way of registering with NHS is
1. Register residence with Camara, not sure where you get this "temporary" from your initial Residence is for 5 years at 5 years your go to SEF and get a Permanent Residence Buff Card that has to be renewed every 10 years
2. Register with Social Services using S1 form for a Social Security Number
3. Visit your local Centre de Saude with S/S number, Passport, Residence and NIF register with NHS

When you've done all that you return to Social Services to get a Portuguese issued EHIC which you need for treatment across EU and UK

As you've found out local officials have their own way of doing things but that's what should happen, it's easier with S1 Form as your in that grey area of being retired? but not of official State Retirement age


----------



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

Hi Canoeman, I have registered with the camera for the 5 year residence. I wont get a S1 form from the UK as i am only 51 years of age?, i am not a pensioner, So Where is the Social services in albuferia and whats it called in Portuguese? and where is the Centro de saude? and will i get my S/S number on the day i apply for it? And where is the NHS in albuferia and whats i called? Sorry again for all the questions but i am slowly getting there i think, thanks again.QUOTE=canoeman;1238789]The correct way of registering with NHS is
1. Register residence with Camara, not sure where you get this "temporary" from your initial Residence is for 5 years at 5 years your go to SEF and get a Permanent Residence Buff Card that has to be renewed every 10 years
2. Register with Social Services using S1 form for a Social Security Number
3. Visit your local Centre de Saude with S/S number, Passport, Residence and NIF register with NHS

When you've done all that you return to Social Services to get a Portuguese issued EHIC which you need for treatment across EU and UK

As you've found out local officials have their own way of doing things but that's what should happen, it's easier with S1 Form as your in that grey area of being retired? but not of official State Retirement age[/QUOTE]


----------

